
The New Power Dressing - taylorbuley
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/11/t-magazine/fashion/the-new-dress-code.html
======
DrScump
I was hoping that this would be about some new nootropics-enhanced,
microbiome-friendly vinaigrette, but it's about fashion.

